# If Anyone Here Has Also Suffered Swollen Lymph Glands



## hadenuff29 (Sep 18, 2007)

Hi Guys,

Thought id share by latest blog post on the Lymphatic System. If anyone has had swollen lymph glands you might find it of interest. Cheers

Jordan

http://www.mytummytantrum.com/2013/12/04/the-lymphatic-system-explained/


----------

